# First Aid & Safety on the job site



## RedsRR (Apr 28, 2008)

Being a fulltime firefighter and doing this stuff part time, i guess i like to think im quite safety conscious, especially seeing first hand what kind of destruction construction work can do.

I keep a quite extensive first aid kit in my trailer, and of course know how to use it. Im curious as to how many guys keep a first aid kit in your rig, and then do you know how to use the supplies in it and know what to do? I know it sounds dumb but you'd be surprised how little people know when it comes to doing more than puttin on a band-aid.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I heard that here in VA OSHA was going to make it mandatory that at least one man on a crew had to be certified in CPR and first aid


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

As a former full-time ff, I do keep a good first aid kit in my van, and personal pick-up. I have used the kit from my van on others, but I useally use duct tape on myself. the van kit has band-aids and such, but also a bp cuff and stethscope. I also keep a set of hospital forms to track the important stuff when needed. The kit in the pick-up was put together by my girlfriend, a RN. She can stitich folks up if needed. The last accident we came across was a motorcycle accident. Nothing serious, and the forest service was already on scene. We contacted dispatch, I gave them a report, we found the ETA and returned to the scene. I gave report, made some minor suggestions and turned to leave. My girlfriend said when I turned to leave, the forest service person in charge saw my t-shirt and his eyes opened wide. I forgot I had a worn a search and rescue shirt on that day. We feel it is our duty to help as needed, but we also have a duty to ourselves not expose ourselves more than needed.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

There was an ad on here
for the clotting powder/stuff
that the guys are using in Iraq.
Haven't seen it for a while,
and I lost my bookmark
before I got a chance to
check it out.
I'm sure it'll be pricey, but....


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

RedsRR said:


> Being a fulltime firefighter and doing this stuff part time, i guess i like to think im quite safety conscious, especially seeing first hand what kind of destruction construction work can do.
> 
> I keep a quite extensive first aid kit in my trailer, and of course know how to use it. Im curious as to how many guys keep a first aid kit in your rig, and then do you know how to use the supplies in it and know what to do? I know it sounds dumb but you'd be surprised how little people know when it comes to doing more than puttin on a band-aid.


Hello to a fellow full time fire fighter!!! I am on a years leave without pay from the brigade but will have to hand my resignation in :sad: Hardest thing I have ever had to do. Man I loved being a fireman.


----------



## RedsRR (Apr 28, 2008)

neolitic said:


> There was an ad on here
> for the clotting powder/stuff
> that the guys are using in Iraq.
> Haven't seen it for a while,
> ...


z-medica.com
hemostem.com
hemcon.com- pricey and Rx
quickaid.com

A quick search on google for hemostatic agents brough those up. quick clot is the cheapest and easiest to get. seen it at wal mart and sporting good stores.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

RedsRR said:


> z-medica.com
> hemostem.com
> hemcon.com- pricey and Rx
> quickaid.com
> ...


Thanks, looks like a good thing
for bad situations.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

I carry a first aid kit in my car. It's rated for about 10 employees I think although I'm just a one woman show.

I used to be a safety manager for a large food chain many, many years ago so I'm fairly safety conscious.

However, after I cut my thumb on a table saw on the job and had to get a small skin graft for it, I decided to get extra safety conscious and buy the first aid kit.

Whenever I get a cut,etc. I always properly take care of the wound. No duct tape for me. LOL.


----------



## RedsRR (Apr 28, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Thanks, looks like a good thing
> for bad situations.




it is, and for the price, theres really no reason to NOT have some on hand. Just have to keep up with expiration dates.

Also, of the ones who have bought these pre-made kits, have you gone through and looked at where everything is in there?

I made my own kit cuz all the pre-done ones have things you dont need and not enough of what you really need.

in reality, all you need is band0aids, an assload of 4x4's(the gauze, not lumber(....that brings up a funny story-see below)), kling, SAM splint or 2, and some tape. Maybe some OTC meds as well.




Funny story:

firefighter/EMT on scene of motor vehicle crash and was treating a patient. A non-medical certified volunteer was on scene and this FF/EMT asked the vollie for a couple of 4X4s....vollie gave FF a weird look and came back with 2 pieces of the 4X4 lumber used for cribbing off of the truck instead of the 4X4 gauze pads...........what they had there, was a failure to communicate!


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I heard that here in VA OSHA was going to make it mandatory that at least one man on a crew had to be certified in CPR and first aid


I think thats a brilliant idea. Considering heart attack is a leading cause of death in Western countries I think it pays to know it anyway. Mind you, CPR and EAR go together so it would probably be both. Since the compression and breath rates changed things have become a whole lot easier.

2 breaths, 30 compressions, 3 cycles a minute (aim for 100 compressions a minute but 3 cycles is easier to keep track of).


----------

